# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  me repping 405

## rampaige77

Paige reps 405 - YouTube

Dont know if i posted the link or url correctly but i tried

----------


## Times Roman

not bad. I was trying to get to 400 last year before the shit storm happened...........

----------


## rampaige77

Shit storm ? Everything allright? I hope no injuries ive seen a few shoulders go last few years & its never good obviously , I hate to see that happen to any1

----------


## rampaige77

Oh I read your "back from Afghanistan " I think I get the shit storm now :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## davesah1

in my dreams bud, props bro!
That's me with 315 rn.

----------


## BG

Well done !!! Nice slow reps.....

----------


## Darkness

Very nice, on or off cycle?

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

Impressive indeed.
OP, how much are you weighing?
(I hope a lot more then me.)

----------


## [email protected]

Good reps rampaige. What's your body weight when this was filmed?

----------


## kelkel

Nice work op!

----------


## bass

nice work, good form!

----------


## Chicagotarsier

Congrats. Looking good at a normal bf %.

That lad spotting you needs a sandwich. He was looking at the weight plates like they are donuts!

----------


## Cuz

Thats great work man. Good clean reps.

----------


## songdog

Show off :Smilie:  nice job bro!

----------


## DFRELAT

Nice going keep it up!

----------


## pushit_05

Nice! What does your routine look like?

----------


## [email protected]

You still around rampaige? What was your body weight when you filmed this?

----------


## Buster Brown

Those looked great!

----------


## pleaselaborate

Nice reps, hella strong brother!

----------


## haggendaz

Good work, where you at strength wise these days?

----------


## Buff99

with no lift off...good job

----------


## jackfrost88

Nice lifts looked good!

----------


## Heatonx13

Great work

----------


## Chicagotarsier

Nice. Look like back in high school days. Keep it up.

----------


## johnlawley

good job

----------


## jackfrost88

Well done!

----------

